# Incoming!  March 19th 2014



## billski (Mar 24, 2014)

Yet another "event" that snow haters hate and snow-lovers hate - yet one more southerly storm.  Well, I guess Yawgoo can stay open till May!


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2014)

Date in title correct?  Don't think so...


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 24, 2014)

I like pictures like that, even if it already happened.


----------



## abc (Mar 24, 2014)

assuming it's not followed by rain


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2014)

Think this is a repeat of the following thread...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129178-Burn-all-your-old-skis-farm-animals-and-virgins


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2014)

Ski Nantucket


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2014)

hammer said:


> Date in title correct?  Don't think so...



Think it was a calendar misread since the date is a week off to the day!  look that the title and look at the date in the forecast image!


----------



## octopus (Mar 24, 2014)

did we just go back in time?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2014)

octopus said:


> did we just go back in time?


----------



## Powda (Mar 24, 2014)

In bottom right it says total forecast ending @ 8pm 3/26. Guessing this is for next two days?


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 25, 2014)

March 19? That was last Wed. I can definitely tell you that Killington got 4-5" of fresh powder that night. 

As for NOW (Tuesday night, 3/25) It is snowing here in NJ. Supposed to get 1-2", the go east and then north. Is there good skiing in Bar Harbor, Maine?


----------

